# This was ages ago but it is still funny



## Ella11 (Nov 21, 2012)

My pet cat Winston went missing for 3 months, and I ended up finding him in the chip shop eating the battered fish! He managed to also run away once by jumping into the Tesco delivery van!


----------



## Ella11 (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think he will, it was scary at the time, but looking back at it now you have to laugh at it!


----------



## Jeoffery (Dec 5, 2012)

haha sounds like your cat wanted some good adventure. Glad you got him back though


----------



## Janetmarie29 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ella11 said:


> My pet cat Winston went missing for 3 months, and I ended up finding him in the chip shop eating the battered fish! He managed to also run away once by jumping into the Tesco delivery van!


 how funny lol.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh dear you must have been so worried!

It is funny looking back on it, mind


----------

